# Tool Gloat !!! Kurt D40



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 5, 2014)

i was huntin' on ebay last week and found a lil' gem i'd like to gloat about......:jester:


a Kurt D40 milling vise for $57.00











whaddya think? it only has a couple goofs that i can see, 1 on the left hand rail and one lil one on the moveable jaw.
someone didn't use a back up block. and then tried to drill on the moveable jaw...
 their loss my gain!


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 5, 2014)

Can't beat that with a sharp stick.


----------



## Andre (Aug 6, 2014)

What a great find!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow! Hard to believe you got it at that price of the 'bay.  Sweet deal.

-Ron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 6, 2014)

ScrapMetal said:


> Wow! Hard to believe you got it at that price of the 'bay.  Sweet deal.
> 
> -Ron




yeah, i had to pinch myself when the Fed Ex truck showed up!!!


thanks for the compliments!!!


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 6, 2014)

It is total junk you need to send it to me for proper disposal.:rofl: By the way great find :thumbzup:. That would look right at home on MY G0704:thinking:


----------



## george wilson (Aug 8, 2014)

Clean it up nice,and repaint it in insignia blue.


----------



## middle.road (Aug 8, 2014)

Last auction we went to there were three or four and they all shot past $200 in a blink. 
And they were all heavily used.

It's fun getting deals like that isn't it?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 8, 2014)

middle.road said:


> Last auction we went to there were three or four and they all shot past $200 in a blink.
> And they were all heavily used.
> 
> It's fun getting deals like that isn't it?




i rarely see Kurt's for less than $150 anywhere, and most of those look like swiss cheese.
i found it through diligent searching...
IT FEELS GREAT to find a gem like this !!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats - $60 would be that much almost just to ship it!   That was a steal for sure. You will love it.   
Think I got my D688 for $175 or 200 at an auction  (Completely caked with aluminum chips and coolant inside and out) and I felt lucky. 

Minor rant - Btw when my wife *****es about me spending $ on good tools I reply by showing her threads like this.   And I ask her so how much can you sell that 5th pair of black shoes you paid for $150 for????   Uh..... Yeah.   Zippo is right.   When I die and she has a garage sale i will be the genius LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 8, 2014)

Cheeseking said:


> Congrats - $60 would be that much almost just to ship it!   That was a steal for sure. You will love it.
> Think I got my D688 for $175 or 200 at an auction  (Completely caked with aluminum chips and coolant inside and out) and I felt lucky.
> 
> Minor rant - Btw when my wife *****es about me spending $ on good tools I reply by showing her threads like this.   And I ask her so how much can you sell that 5th pair of black shoes you paid for $150 for????   Uh..... Yeah.   Zippo is right.   When I die and she has a garage sale i will be the genius LOL
> ...




Thank you!
the shipping was $27 fed ex, from 350 miles south of me .

:rofl:, i like the mini rant !!!

i'm very lucky, i have a tool fund for shop "consumables"(wink,wink).
if i can strategically articulate the need(want) for a tool or piece of equipment, i usually get the tool or equipment in question. 
i justify this by using the new found tool/equipment to do a paying job.
most times a tool is charged directly to the job i'm working on. then of course, i keep the tool. 
the equipment rarely takes more than a few jobs to pay for itself, so i usually get the best of both worlds.


----------

